# Spider bite wound (warning: unpleasant photos)



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Why would a vet say that? It could have been treated with antibiotics and removal of the dead flesh. 
A friend's husband almost lost his leg from a bite by this type of spider.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Vet ASAP!!!! .... When was the last time the vet looked at this? No antibiotics? I'd be looking for a new vet yesterday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

By the way there have been many cases in recent years of people getting MRSA from spider bites and if i am not mistaken animals can get it too.... MRSA is resistant and contagious. In any case that wound needs treatment and soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor Carley! I'd beat feet back to the vet. The odor from the wound may well mean there's a nasty infection. Poor old girl! I read this on line.
Brown Recluse Spider Bites on Dogs | First Aid for Dogs - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified
There are about fourteen Loxosceles species of brown spiders found in the United States, but the most common of these that bites domesticated dogs is the brown recluse spider, Loxosceles reclusa. The brown recluse spider typically hides indoors in dry, undisturbed areas such as closets, basements, and attics. *The bite of a brown recluse spider causes the blood vessels in your dog to narrow, increasing their blood pressure. The area around the bite becomes red and swollen and may form a blister. The venom will kill any cell it contacts and may form a painful crater of dead tissue within 3 to 4 days. The extent of the tissue damage is dependent on how much venom is injected into your dog at the time of the bite.
*
Brown recluse spider bites usually take a long time to heal, and it *may take 6 to 8 months to heal completely. If black necrotic tissue has formed, it may fall away and expose the muscles underneath. It is very important to keep these wounds clean to avoid infection. A sunken scar will usually develop.*


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all ! Of course, I would have had her to the Vet & then some. My info is second hand, from another neighbor who has tended the wound a bit. I don't really know how long she's had it, but it seems to be getting worse &, I fear, it may be gangrenous. I hope we can convince her owner that she really needs to be seen by a Vet, again, and perhaps a different one than they used before. Perhaps we should all offer to pitch in, if finances are an issue. How to be diplomatic, yet insist this needs to be done ......?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Of course, whatever it takes!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Carley is such a sweetheart; though 13, still so full of life (photo taken on 01/07, when I first saw the wound):


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Of course, I would have had her to the Vet & then some. . Perhaps we should all offer to pitch in, if finances are an issue. How to be diplomatic, yet insist this needs to be done ......?


Years ago our neighbor's little mixed-breed dog was hit by a car. She more or less bumped into one of the front tires. The family didn't see the need to take her to the vet, but she persisted in limping and I strongly felt she needed medical attention. So, I told my neighbor I was taking our dog to the vet and would really like to take hers along because it seemed to me her leg was bothering her. She declined. Time passed, the little dog continued to hold her front right leg up, never putting weight on it. I tried again, I asked my neighbor if I could take Muffin to my vet, where I was headed anyway. That's when she told me they didn't have the money for the vet. I told her to please not be concerned, or offended, but the fact was I got enough enjoyment from Muffin to want to help her, and just happen to be in a position to do so. She relented. I took Muffin to the vet, who found it necessary to amputate the lower portion of her injured leg. (How I wish she could have been seen earlier!) But she healed. And she went on to live a long and active life. And I had an actively good, ongoing neighborly relationship with her owners.

I hope you can manage the same. In your place, I would go over to Carley's owner and say you just enjoy her so much, for your own peace of mind you'd very much like your vet to see her. I do hope you can pull something like that off!:dog:

Just another thought...could you discuss this spider bite injury with your vet, see what s/he suggests, then share the info with your neighbor, perhaps saying your vet would be eager to see Carley??


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you CM,for the story and encouragement ! I think, with the neighbors' help, we may be able to get whatever Carley needs (or, at least, reduce her suffering). I have never interfered in this way before, and there may be more to Carley's story than I am aware of.
But when I saw the condition of the wound yesterday, I had to do something.

It just so happens that Rain is going in for yearly exam tomorrow (she just turned 3). Last night I thought about asking my Vet about Carley, and you have helped me make the decision to do so.

We also have a Vet that makes home visits down here, and that may be the best for Carley. There is also a Vet on the island now, whom I have never met.
I think several neighbors will help defer the cost (~~~ Vet is very expensive here !).

I do think something must be done, even at the risk of ruffling some feathers.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nu2poodles, Do you have any news about Carley? I just saw this thread or I would have said something sooner. 

Living where I do, I and my family have known and dealt with multiple people and animals that have been bitten by brown recluse spiders. One of the people died due to where she was bitten and her health otherwise. So yes these are serious bites. 

If you cannot get the dog to a Vet or convince them to do so, then try telling them that if they put honey on the wound that it will help in healing. My mom used to help in wound care at a Nursing Home and she now swears that honey is almost a cure all. It is anti microbial and anti fungal and has been known to get rid of MRSA. We have used honey and tea tree on BRS bites and have had good results as well.

Hope that Carley is better and you find something that works for all of you. 

Blessings.


----------

